# All Slavic languages: stiletto (female shoes with high heels)



## Russianer

In our russian the name is "шпильки". But how to name the word "stiletto" in other slavic languages? Write, please, if you know the names. 
Researching of our slavic languages it is interesting for me.


----------



## yael*

In Serbian is štikle/штиклe (germanism). Cipele na štikle.


----------



## kirahvi

Szpilki in Polish.
Ihličky in Slovak.


----------



## Kartof

In Bulgarian it would be "високи токчета" which literally means high heels.  I'm not sure about where the word "токче" or heel comes from but I'd guess that it has something to do with the sound that a heel makes while walking "ток ток...ток ток...ток ток"


----------



## VelikiMag

In BCS one can also say _cipele sa potpeticom_. Though it is not so common as _štikle_. It is interesting that the word _cipela_ is of Hungarian origin, and I don't know if there is any other word for that kind of footwear.


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> In BCS one can also say _cipele sa potpeticom_. Though it is not so common as _štikle_.


Yes, potpetice is correct, but I think I have never used that word in my life and I don't know anyone who does.


> It is interesting that the word _cipela_ is of Hungarian origin, and I don't know if there is any other word for that kind of footwear.



Maybe, because we used to wear opanci until Hungarians brought us cipele.


----------



## Azori

kirahvi said:


> Ihličky in Slovak.


Female shoes with high heels are called lodičky (pl.)/lodička (sg.) or ihličky (pl.)/ihlička (sg.) and sometimes "štekle", too, but that's extremely colloquial. "Lodičky" are basically court shoes and they don't necessarily need to have high heels, unlike "ihličky". These shoes are also often referred to as just "topánky s vysokým podpätkom/opätkom" or "topánky na vysokom podpätku/opätku", literally shoes with a high heel/shoes on a high heel.

EDIT:

high heel = vysoký podpätok/opätok (podpätok and opätok are synonyms)

stiletto heel = ihličkový/ihlový podpätok/opätok or ihlička


----------



## bibax

Czech:

jehlový podpatek, colloq. jehla (= pin/needle) = stiletto;
vysoký podpatek = high heel;
 lodičky s jehlovými podpatky (na jehlových podpatcích) = court shoes with stilettos;


----------



## matko

(Croatian)
Štikle (slang)
Cipele s petom/potpeticom.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:*

visoke pete (petke) = *high heels

*stiletto peta* or *visoka tanka peta* = stiletto

*čevelj s/z...* = a shoe with...


----------



## Krvavica

Hrvatski:
- cipele s visokom petom/potpeticom
- štikla (everyday language).


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian you would most commonly hear шпильки, though in Kyiv I've often heard people say стилет, which is probably an anglicism when used in this context.  Though the word каблук refers to any type of heel on a shoe, in Chernivtsi I've heard people say that a woman was на каблуках specifically when she was wearing high heels.


----------

